
Global Deaths Due to Various Causes and Covid-19 - ozdave
https://public.flourish.studio/visualisation/2562261/
======
basicplus2
Would be good to see an "adjusted" version that keeps all other deaths at a
level that would be most likely correct, and those deaths transferred to covid
deaths, perhaps in a different colour

